# Psychisch welzijn > Geestelijke gezondheid >  Mindfulness tegen angst & depressie

## Ilse34

Mindfulness is in staat om de effecten van aanhoudende stress om te keren.
Mindfulness richt zich op de steeds terugkerende patronen, herinneringen en plannen die ons steeds opnieuw ongewild meenemen in een opbouwende stressreactie


Mindfulness leert .

◦Angst in het juiste perspectief te plaatsen
◦Gedachten en oordelen niet als verpletterende waarheden te ervaren of interpreteren.
◦Nieuwe aandacht geven aan de signalen van het lichaam op een niet reactieve manier waardoor de stresscyclus waarbij angst zich opbouwt wordt verbroken. 

Bodyscan oefening:

http://video.google.com/videoplay?do...34856431419200

----------

